# MHC Updates - IAHA and more!!



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

It is hard to believe that we are less than three short weeks away from the Midwest Haunters Convention! Planning and preparation is happening at a furious pace so that MHC is, once again, a weekend full of fun, socializing, and education. In one of my last posts to the boards before MHC I would like to pass along a couple of important developments:


MHC + IAHA = A great Event!

The relationship between the International Association of Haunted Attractions and MHC has always been close. Since its inception MHC has always provided the IAHA with a vendor space so that the association could continue to promote itself to the rest of the industry. We feel that if the industry grows, it is beneficial to all of us and the IAHA is committed to encouraging this growth.

This year the IAHA has made the decision to add to this relationship with a couple of exciing events! As we have already announced, the IAHA is sponsoring the Saturday morning breakfast at MHC. This is your chance to meet many of the board members and hear about all of the projects that are being worked on by the board and the committees. So, if you are attending MHC, please be sure come and enjoy some breakfast and learn more about the IAHA.

The IAHA has also decided to make there presence at MHC even more visible by offering something to everyone on our Thursday bus tour. At the stop at Ghostly Manor, the IAHA will be sponsoring an open bar! Yes, everyone travelling on this exciting bus tour will be be able to enjoy complimentary adult beverages courtesy of IAHA. A third bus, and last, has been added to this fun trip and seats are almost gone. PLease visit www.midwesthauntersconvention.com for more details and reserve your spot now!


MHC Hotel Rooms

We have been trying to get the word out for months and the day has finally come: The MHC host hotel, the Doubletree, is SOLD OUT! We still encourage you to try the Doubletree first in case there are cancellations, but we have made other options available. We have a block of rooms at the Sheraton which is right next door to the Doubletree. We have also compiled a list of other hotels that had rooms available as of last week. For more details and booking information please visit the Lodging page at www.midwesthauntersconvention.com.


We are looking forward to seeing you in a few weeks!

Barry


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Pretty impressive!!


----------

